# Gewinnspiel! Wir verlosen zwei Masken zu Friedhof der Kuscheltiere



## PCGamesRedaktion (11. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gewinnspiel! Wir verlosen zwei Masken zu Friedhof der Kuscheltiere* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Gewinnspiel! Wir verlosen zwei Masken zu Friedhof der Kuscheltiere*


----------



## midori (11. April 2019)

Der Gang durch eine dunklen Gasse hinter dem Kino nach einer Wiederaufführung von 'Der Exorzist' als auf einmal die Straßenlampe zum Flackern anfängt.


----------



## Shellyyyyy (11. April 2019)

Eigentlich sind mir schon ein paar Dinge passiert die mehr als creepy  waren, ich denke das schlimmste was mir passiert ist, war das ich sehr lange das Gefühl hatte  etwas höheres zu spüren ich hatte das Gefühl nie alleine zu sein, manchmal habe ich mich umgedreht weil ich dachte mein Freund steht hinter mir oder meine Mutter ist da, einmal stand ich in der Küche und ich dachte meine Mutter ist jetzt rein gekommen weil ich einfach gespürt habe und gehört habe wie jemand herein gekommen ist dann habe ich angefangen zu reden und eine Frage zu stellen dann habe ich keine  Antwort bekommem mich umgedreht und niemand war da, alle waren im  Wohnzimmer und waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht in der Küche,einmal war ich oben in meinem Zimmer und habe aufgeräumt ich war auf dieser Etage komplett alleine, aber ich habe irgendwie etwas gefühlt und es war in dem Moment so stark das ich auf das Bett gefallen bin und mich erstmal nicht bewegen konnte... Manchmal habe ich immer noch das Gefühl das etwas höheres bei mir ist, ich kann es mir halt nicht erklären


----------



## HansHa (11. April 2019)

Wir waren in Blair Witch im Kino und haben nachts noch im Wald gezeltet. Mehr muss ich dazu wohl nicht sagen


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (11. April 2019)

Der Epic Games Launcher ... nein Spaß bei Seite.

In jungen Jahren hatten meine Freundin und ich ein Haus auf der Alm in ca. 1200m Höhe gemietet und fühlten uns dort sehr wohl. Eines Nachts, als ich um ca. 24 Uhr nach Hause gefahren bin, sah ich in der nähe unseres Hauses, am Anfang eines Waldstücks ganz neben der Straße eine alte Frau mit einem Kind an der Hand stehen die sich sehr verstörend, nicht Menschlich bewegten. Als ich vor Schock endlich zum stehen gekommen bin und über die Schulter blickte um zu sehen was da wahr sah ich aber nur mehr das Leuchten des Vollmondes durch die Wälder und die Blätter die sich im Wind bewegten. Sogar heute noch, 15 Jahre später,  wenn wir z.B. Pilze suchen gehen und ich diese Stelle passiere läuft mir ein eiskalter Schauer den Rücken runter und ich spüre Unbehagen.


----------



## Tru3VENOM (11. April 2019)

Das gruseligste was mir passiert ist meine Freundin hat sich
in der dusche versteckt solange bis ich duschen wollte.Sie hat mir eine nachricht geschickt dass sie bei einer freundin ist.Als ich die duschtür aufmachte sprang sie auf mit einer schweinsmaske und ich hab mich so erschrocken das ich aus reflex ihr eine klatsche und ich dann nach hinten aus dem bad flog.
Ihr ist aber nix schlimmes passiert.meine hände haben noch 30 minuten danach gezittert keine gute Erfahrung .


----------



## FitzwilliamD (11. April 2019)

Ich war mit Freunden aus Schweden in Skandinavien mit dem Rucksack unterwegs. Als ich abends Feuerholz holen ging, setzte ich mich an den Bach, um mich zu waschen. Als ich neben mich blickte, sah ich erst, dass keinen Meter neben mir ein gerissenes und halb verwestes Rentier lag. Der Leshen aus Witcher 3 erinnert mich jedesmal an den Schrecken, den ich in diesem Moment hatte


----------



## posa100 (11. April 2019)

wir haben früher im Bach gebadet, da gab es bei uns noch kein Schwimmbad. beim plantschen haben wir dann 2 Ratten gesehen, die wollten auch mitschwimmen. Den Tag wollte ich aber nicht mehr


----------



## dobinr1965 (11. April 2019)

Die große grüne  Schlange bei mir über dem  Kopf  in  einem Baum  in Thailand  da haste beim  Biss noch paar Minuten  bevor es dunkel wird für immer


----------



## DTRoland (12. April 2019)

Ich wünsche mir würde Mal etwas passieren dass ich als gruselig bezeichnen könnte.  Das einzige was Mal war, ist das wir im Affenhaus im Zoo waren und der junge vor mir an seiner teuren Borussia Dortmund Jacke zog, und genau auf die Stelle hätte ein affe gerade sein Geschäft gemacht, da diese über uns durch Drahtkäfige von einem Gehege ins nächste laufen konnten.  Jener Mitarbeiter von mir sagte dann als wir an den Bären waren zu mir"Hans, was machst du denn da unten" als ich aus meinem Rollstuhl ausgestiegen und ein paar Stufen hinunter gegangen war um die Bären besser zu sehen. Ein anderer Mitschüler hatte das mitbekommen und dachte ich würde von Bären gejagt werden. Brachte ihn so zum lachen das die Milch die er trank aus seiner Nase wieder rauslief. Ihr sehr also, mir passiert leider nur lustiges, dabei bin ich schon seit 20 Jahren Aktiver Bestandteil der King Community auf stephrn-king.de und brauche diese Maske unbedingt.


----------



## rosalieana (12. April 2019)

gruselig gibts bei mir eigentlich nicht wirklich.. wenn dann wiederlich wo es mich richtig gruselt  ich euch aber mit einzelheiten verschonen möchte ^^
ich sag mal so... wenn man analtrombose googelt und das schlimmste bild was man findet, mal 5 nimmt... das ist moment meine krankheit, weil meine niere nicht gut arbeitet.. und ja ich finde es so wiederlich das es mich immer mehr gruselt


----------



## Reicki (12. April 2019)

Wir haben mal einen Filmeabend in einem Wald gemacht, mit Minibeamer und Laptop. Zuerst haben wir "the cabin in the woods" und dann "Tanz der Teufel" angeschaut.
Bei jedem noch so kleinen Geräusch sind alle sofort zusammen gezuckt  und  noch beim Rückweg hat sich jeder ungefähr alle 2 Meter umgedreht weil er "was gehört hat".
Das war schon extrem gruselig...


----------



## NiklasPC (13. April 2019)

Einer der gruseligsten Sachen die mir je passiert sind, war heute, im Film von Friedhof der Kuscheltiere.
Mitten im Film kommt einfach so ein merkwürdiger Mann in den Kinosaal, geht in meiner Reihe an mir vorbei und setzt sich 2 oder 3 Sitze neben mich hin,
dann klappert der mit irgendeinem Metall Dings und seinen Schuhen rum und dann ging der einfach wieder nach einer Minute raus.
Hatte da echt schon nen bisschen Schiss, weil es zu dem Zeitpunkt im Film auch echt gruselig war...


----------



## ironxman (14. April 2019)

... als ich beim zocken feststellen musste, dass eine Spinne in meiner VIVE sitzt.


----------

